# I WANT TO CHARTER YOUR BOAT



## Silversailor (Jul 13, 2000)

My wife and I are experienced sailors. We sail our Pearson 34 in Lake Michigan, spring, summer and fall. Each of the last 6 winters we have spent 2-6 weeks sailing in the Caribbean on private boats. We are looking for a modern sloop 35-45'' or cat 32-39'' for 4-6 wks, Feb-March 2002, in the Bahamas, US or Brit VIs, Grenadines, etc. We give all boats ownership care and return them, generally, in better shape than when we boarded. If interested in discussing, email me directly at [email protected]


----------

